# digging in western australia



## bottlesjhbottler (Oct 19, 2014)

some recent digs


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 19, 2014)

Those are FRIGGIN AWESOME. I love the color top Codd's. There's noting like those here in the states of  the US.My favorite animal (despite my username) is the platypus and I doubt I'll ever see that here. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 19, 2014)

Hmm, can't say frig gin.[]


----------



## botlguy (Oct 19, 2014)

I agree with Erik but without the atrocious language.   [8D] Any animal bottle is interesting, those Codds are super. Please, please let me know if you run across any WAW-WAW bottles or advertising or WAW-WAW related anything over there.  I desperately need another LARGE (9 INCH / 23 CENTIMETERS) example or any size with label. Thanks!   Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 19, 2014)

That was kind of of test Jim, my apologies. The word is the replacement for the true vulgarity on television though so I thought maybe? [8|]Sorry Stephen too. Please don't leave due to my experimentation.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 19, 2014)

Just kidding you Eric, no offense taken. I actually blurted out "DARN" the other day. My Mom must have spun in her grave.   []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 19, 2014)

I know. If the OP was a newbe I wouldn't have even said that. Where is he anyway, it's like tomorrow morning there already.[]OK, sincere sorries now for the hijack of this thread. I do love the bottles and would love something with a platypus. The swan and lion are cool but still.Pic one. Is that a salt jar , I can't make it out. Food stuff of some kind I guess.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 19, 2014)

Un fuckin believe those bottles are fuckin cool as shit.  We are adults here and we can't even say Frig-in? wow. That's another reason this site gets on my nerves.


----------



## RCO (Oct 19, 2014)

neat to see some Australian bottles , its not an area we get to see bottles from very often , I have some other things from Australia but no bottles , I do have 3 boomerangs , some stamps , coins and even a wallet


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 19, 2014)

RICKJJ59W said:
			
		

> We are adults here and we can't even say Frig-in? wow. That's another reason this site gets on my nerves.


Therein lies the problem Rick. We have had members as young as 11 that I recall and some things are best left without the ^%#* stuff. I doubt nowadays that it isn't what they don't here day to day at home and at school but still. 

Hmm, I wonder if this might be a time to learn the "spit thread" feature.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 19, 2014)

RCO said:
			
		

> nI do have 3 boomerangs


Those are probably unlawful now to sell. I remember lawn darts with the metal tips but they got banned due to the supposed dangers.Codds and other stuff from the empire era are peaking my interest now. The more I see the more I like.Yes, there was a time I thought pshaw but I've changed.


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 19, 2014)

the blue top Codd is an amazing piece, blue top, picture embossing and the reverse embossing to boot?  Must be a good one!


----------



## BenTheDigger (Oct 19, 2014)

Well i'm 15 and take very much offense from the excess use of vulgarity No actually I probably learned most cuss words by the age of 10 from school.


----------



## kleinkaliber (Oct 20, 2014)

That cobalt topped codd is really cool! It's too bad they didn't make more codd bottles here in the states, as I'd love to pull one out of the ground.


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## deenodean (Oct 28, 2014)

It's nice to see bottles from ' down under'..great pictures !!  Please send over those sunny skies !!  []


----------



## SergioWilkins (Nov 12, 2014)

Very cool. I spent a month in Perth last year (Specifically, Success) and saw some cool bottles in antique shops while there. Never did get on a dig, but brought a couple pictorial pieces back from the east coast when I got out there.  If you come up with any Perth or Fremantle spares you'd consider selling or trading for some Canadian stuff, let me know!   B.


----------

